# Squaw Valley



## foy (Aug 4, 2004)

*Steep and deep*

Get ready for the steep and deep. Squaw is great try K2 lift and the tram is always fun on a windy day. Squaw is not for the weak of heart, just riding the lifts is pretty scary and then you need to ski down. If they have snow it is usually California cement snow, not pow pow. Enjoy!


----------



## Salto (Mar 16, 2004)

ITs been at least ten years since I have skied squaw. I grew up skiing there about 20 days a year. Great Great memories. We would usually start with a bump run off of KT-22. Then head up and hit cornice lift. more bumps, nice and steep......The runs under the tram are hot. some of the best on the mountain. But by far my favorite was granite cheif. the classic moon jump under the lift. great time, short (and very short) to granite headwall off the lift. great lines. Never sacked up to ski palisades, but did mainline a few times ant that is a great shoot. Huge cliffs and fun cliffs under the saddle, also reached from kt-22. Sqauw is not squaw unless you hit the tram at least once. plus you will see the exact lines to hit right under. but the gondola will show that too. Its been years, so everything is foggy, i probably would not even recognize the place. Hit Granite Cheif, and the other lift over there has some fun stuff too. If your buying tickeets, alpine is the place to be. hike out the ridge that overlooks the road you drive in on. very fun.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Had to give a brief trip report. Due to business, we skied Homewood on Saturday with the GM and head snow maker. It was a blue bird day after three days of dumping snow. Ski Patrol bombed Quail Face Bowl first thing Saturday. Quail Face was a short steep bowl that had about four feet of snow or more. Luckily, we got it early with the managment as it was starting to set up due to the warm morning sun. It was the deepest snow that I have ever skied. It was so deep it was difficult to build up speed, even with the steepness of the terrain.

We had powder all day, especially on the North facing treed aspects. Homewood is smaller kind of area with good trees with a great view overlooking Tahoe Lake. By the end of the day, the bottem run refroze and I found out about Sierra cement. 

Sunday, we skied Squaw and it was impressive in terms of difficulty. The top of the mountain was closed due to high wind. And yes, the lifts are a little scary going up the side of cliffs and accross valleys! 

We skied the KT-22 terrain, under the red dog lift, and around the Squaw Creek lift. I did not see many blue or green runs in any of these areas, but I really wasen't looking for them. Of the few blues I did see, I think they would be considered black in Colorado. It started snowing again in the late afternoon. 

We skied Monday morning before leaving with 8" of heavier snow on top. The Gondola was open so we went up as it was closed the day before. It was difficult conditions, due to white out and flat light light. 

Squaw is one bad ass, steep, challenging, and interesting mountain. There were a few times, due to the steepness, where I was a little uncomfortable picking my way through cliffs and trees. It had my attention and focus. You also really have to consider the terrain aspect as it relates to skiing conditions, when deciding where to ski!


----------

